# Great Briton Invades the BRR!!! Class 66 debuts



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My new Aristo Craft Class 66 Diesel engine, in GBRF Union Jack Livery, arrived today!! 

It arrived in perfect shape with no damage of any kind.
Jeremy of Dragon Large Scale in the UK did a great job, and I highly recommend them.

The class 66 engine is a beautifull engine. It is highly detailed and runs smooth and whisper quiet.
It has LED directional Lighting, white LEDs on the forward end with red LEDs on the trailing end, they automatically change with a direction change.
The engine also has a day/night lighting mode which changes which headlights light up, must be a euro thing. 

It comes with the plug and play DCC socket. It has a SD45 smoke unit as well as a very nice speaker installed on the top forward end of the engine.
The GBRF Union Jack Livery is beautifully done. The paint job is perfect and attention to detail is very great. I didn't care for the shading attempt of the flag though. 
I also liked the blackened wheels, a nice touch. 

Here are some pics on the Class 66 with last falls Dow tank cars.

 
 
 

Here are some pics next to a Dash-9.

 
 
 
 

I also made a quick Video of the Class 66's debut run;


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice-looking loco and layout! 

Jeremy is well-known over here for great deals and first-rate service, so I'm pleased that you were pleased. 

All you need now is the Phoenix dedicated Class 66 sound system and you're good to go. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am going to be using the QSI pnp board for sound and DCC. $125 for both vs $200+ for just sound is a great motivator.

Since it's and EMD engine I was going to use the SD45 sound set and try a get a good quality recording of the two tone horn and map it to the custom sound output.

I think it will be a very close match to the actual Class 66. I am hoping that when Scott releases the Class 66 here in the US that QSI will make a sound profile for it.

Ron


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Ron.  It's an unusually likeable locomotive (IMO) and interesting how they've built it long and low to clear the "tunnels", viaducts and "flyovers" in the UK.  
 
Nicely done.  Glad you've been able to add it to your stable..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow Ron,

Looks cool, but a bit small compared to the Dash 9.


Glad you finally got one.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 18 Mar 2011 07:01 PM 
I am going to be using the QSI pnp board for sound and DCC. $125 for both vs $200+ for just sound is a great motivator.

Since it's and EMD engine I was going to use the SD45 sound set and try a get a good quality recording of the two tone horn and map it to the custom sound output.

I think it will be a very close match to the actual Class 66. I am hoping that when Scott releases the Class 66 here in the US that QSI will make a sound profile for it.

Ron

In actual fact, Ron, although the prome movers are certainly very similar, the two locos sound completely different. The Class 66 has a well-known and oft-criticised 'PIIIIINNNNNNG-RRRRRRIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGG' noise that is unmistakable - it drives the engineers bats. If you can imagine a Dash 9 without the sound-deadening mufflers, then THAT is what the Class 66 sounds like. Main131 posted a movie a little while ago of the dedicated noise - bleeve me when I tell you that he operates it turned down to avoid annoying folks in the next village... 

However, since the chance of hearing the real thing side-by-side in the USA is lightly less than zero, you'll probably be good to go with the nice quiet Dash 9 sound or, since it doesn't matter, the SD45.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Tac do me a favor can you go to Phoenix's Website and give me your opinion on which sound closer to the real thing.
They have the Class 66 sound files as well as the SD45 and SD40. The SD40 sounds closest to me.
Thanks, Ron

Phoenix Sound Files


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

but a bit small compared to the Dash 9. 
Isn't it modelled in UK Gauge 1 scale, which is 10mm : ft, or about 1/30 ?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

It says 1/29th scale on the box, I think its just a slim long engine.

Ron


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 19 Mar 2011 06:45 PM 
Hey Tac do me a favor can you go to Phoenix's Website and give me your opinion on which sound closer to the real thing.
They have the Class 66 sound files as well as the SD45 and SD40. The SD40 sounds closest to me.
Thanks, Ron

Phoenix Sound Files
Hey, you hear what _you_ hear. I just live beside the tracks, is all.

YOU choose, it's your train.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/

PS - for Pete - it IS 1/29th scale. Or rather, for the pedants out there, when we measured the car-body at the Llanfair show and its first appearance, it averaged out to 1:28.944 - excluding the buffers and trucks. I bleeve that the wheels are slightly undersized, but of course, that might be my aging eyes and shaky hands...you know how it is with us older guys. However, having said that, Aristo-Mann could have changed the scale without me noticing or, indeed, without them telling anybody else, just to give folks something to discuss.

Y'know, like we're doing right now.

PPS - I'm getting a pal of mine, who actually sells them, to do some close measurements for you all, and we'll see if those sneaky guys have been changing the scale without telling anybody.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Tac I think your missunderstood my question. 
Since you know what the real engines sound like can you listen to the Phoenix Sound file they have for the Class 66, and tel me if it is accurate in your opinion.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Its a very nice looking engine Ron.

Fred


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Have a look at this! 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=256627&nseq=1


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome picture, going by that Aristo Crafts version of the class 66 is dead on









The Class 66 really consists nicely, HMMMMM I may have to get another one









Ron


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 21 Mar 2011 08:47 AM 
Tac I think your missunderstood my question. 
Since you know what the real engines sound like can you listen to the Phoenix Sound file they have for the Class 66, and tel me if it is accurate in your opinion.

Thanks, Ron
Sir - the Phoenix version of the Class 66 sound, in my opinion, is spot-on, even to the annoying and tinnitus-inducing 'rrrrriiiiinnnnngggggggggggggggggg' of the real deal. Add to that that it also has the feeble toot-toot that passes for a horn sound over here, also totally correct, and there is no other option. This is only as it should be, since Phoenix claim to have recorded the real deal when they could find one standing still for long enough.

However, I would not presume to tell you what your ears here, and it's well-known that after a couple of lifetimes of shooting big guns, I'm pretty much deef, as well as opinionated, ornery and just plain nasty.

As I mentioned before, my pal main131 has it fitted to his green version - a clip that he has put both here and on YT - YOU decide. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of th Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, Gentlemen, thanks to the good offices of Sandy up in Stirling, who bravely wielded a tape-measure in the appalling highland weather, here are the measurements of the real deal [column a], the model [column b] and, to save your fingers, the resulting scale measurement[column c] and scale derived using those measurements -

a b c d 

Length 21.40m 734mm 21.26m 1:29.155313

Height 3.90m 140mm 4.06m 1:27.857142

Width 2.65m 93mm 2.65m 1:28.494623

As I noted before, the disparity in the height is probably due to the incorrect [smaller] diameter of the model's wheels, a minor fault that can be easily corrected, and one that many of us with Dash 9 models [from which the power trucks are derived] have adressed. Application of the correct diameter [~48 inch diameter] wheels would bring the height up to a measurement resulting in a similar scale of ~1:29th.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/

Proviso - these measurements and calculations are my own intellectually-impaired products, and are not to be taken and used for commercial purposes or for the purpose of engaging in any legal action, claim, essuage, ullage, damage, lese majeste or similar legal interplay with the manufacturers of this model for any reason. As such, they do not infringe the rights or copyrights of any manfacturer, organisation, association, society or group or individuals of similarly-minded but antagonstic malefaction.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I finally bit the bullet on an Aristo Class 66 purchase. I'll receive the orange DB Schenker version today via UPS from TrainWorld. 

A combination of a Nice Tax refund, Class 66 lowered price, and the Garden RR Magazine review sealed the deal. 

I'm always looking for something different to run on the G Gauge rail road. This is a low slung freight power unit indeed! Has some GM SD-40 genes. 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tac, by your measurements, the loco actually stands too tall (something I noted in the review as well), not too short, so replacing the wheels with those of a more accurate diameter would further increase the height, not reduce it. 

Dennis, congrats on the new addition to the roster. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I received my Class 66 DB Schenker diesel engine yesterday in fine shape.... Two items came as a surprise..... 

The LONG engine was not Orange but Red as the Ace of Hearts (Good)..... & there was no seated Engineer Figure (Bad). 

I could not locate an Aristo Dash 9 sitting Engineer (part 60001) so I ordered 3 PIKO G German Drivers at $9 a pop. 

I still have to add about 10 fine detail parts, mostly railings.... & I might add a Zinc Aristo weight to the fuel Tank when I add the Driver(s).... Thinking?? 

Dennis M.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ron........ Few Class 66 questions...... 

Did you leave front coupler as 1/2 hoop and rear (muffler end)re- fitted as Knuckle Coupler.? 

Did you have the Cab Driver Figure seated in both ends as an as purchased item? 

Can you ID your black DOW tank cars????...... MFGer, size, part No., & where purchased? I've looked & looked with Zero luck... Looking for two.... 

Dennis M from GBay......... 

PS: I'll try a $35 DC MRC Sounder card with programming in the Class 66 plus Zinc Aristo weights plus PIKO G Drivers.... when I open the shell.....


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Polaris1 on 03 Apr 2012 03:34 PM 
Ron........ Few Class 66 questions...... 

Did you leave front coupler as 1/2 hoop and rear (muffler end)re- fitted as Knuckle Coupler.? 

Did you have the Cab Driver Figure seated in both ends as an as purchased item? 

Can you ID your black DOW tank cars????...... MFGer, size, part No., & where purchased? I've looked & looked with Zero luck... Looking for two.... 

Dennis M from GBay......... 

PS: I'll try a $35 DC MRC Sounder card with programming in the Class 66 plus Zinc Aristo weights plus PIKO G Drivers.... when I open the shell..... 


Hi Dennis,
I was planning on leaving the hook and loop coupklers but have decided to go with Kadee body mounted 905's instead, so I can pull all my rolling stock.
I think the guy just was in the front cab, I'll check for sure and get back to you.
The Dow tankers were show cars from the fall ECLSTS (East Coast large scale Train Show) in york PA a couple years ago. They sold out 
pretty fast. They are made by Aristo craft, came with metal wheels and cost $50 at the show.

I am planning on using QSI sound and motor control board is they are ever released, i will use a Dash nine engine, and a sound sample of the two tone Class 66 horn.

Ron


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Looks like Paul Revere's crew will have to add an 
additional light to the Old North Church in Boston.*

*One if by Land, Two if by Sea, Three if by Rail (G gauge for sure)!*

*My EWS Class 66 arrived via Evil-Bay from the West Coast (UPS train) of the USA.*

*Mr. TAC - Question about the Day/Night front lights. *
*In these photos, are they correct? A/C has a Day/Night position.*

*The only other question is for Ron/et-al with the 2nd build locos.*
*Did A/C correct the MU cable access to the outside of the loco?* 

*There is a SMALL slot in the light board but NO matching slot/hole in
the end or floor for **the 2 pin MU cable to get to the end of the loco.*
*the_Other_Ray

**>>>The Body is RESTING - It is NOT attached to the frame*


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Dennis,
I checked all my Class 66 engines and none of them came with an engineer in either cab







.

Ray,
The lighting is prototypically correct, I checked on that when I got my first one.
The MU cables are still stowed on the new engines I just bought.

Ron


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

RON...... 

I just did my 2nd outdoor run of the season today at 1 PM in GBay, WI... I ran the Aristo Class 66 for its 1st Trial run...... It ran a hair faster than an Aristo E-8.... 

Had just 2 test cars in tow..... I was looking for clicking of rail joints where rail is out of lateral Whack.... Heard, Found & fixed two... 

I have yet to find a 60001 Aristo Engineer figure(s)...... I did buy combo 3 Aristo Zinc weights & screws.... I see I can add 1 more Class 66 Weight. Thanks.. 

Ya, my 2 out of 3 headlights look funny..... Twin tail reds OK though..... Class 66 half loop coupler would lose USAT Box car on grade changes.... 

I may go to a Knuckle at Front..... Full hook & loop at rear on Class 66. I have 4 Transition Coupler Freight cars.... MTH Knuc Truck end 1 & USAT Hook & loop end #2. 

My red DB Schenker Class 66 runs smooth... OK on Cross overs since it has deep wheel flanges. I see on the OGR Ohio forum that MRC has an improved~ $40 Sound card... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI 

PS: I received only 1 PIKO G Engineer Figure... Only billed for 1 of the 3 ordered....


----------

